# UV lights



## PsyJiM (Feb 28, 2010)

I was woundering if anyone has ever tried to use uv lights to grow with.we use them at work in the air handler units to kill germs.they cause you to have a sun burn if you leave them on while working on the units. pluss you have to wear eye protection.I'm thinking about bringing one home to do an experiment to see what happens.

Would you consider using them in plant growth ?


Thankz !!!


----------



## BBFan (Feb 28, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> I was woundering if anyone has ever tried to use uv lights to grow with.we use them at work in the air handler units to kill germs.they cause you to have a sun burn if you leave them on while working on the units. pluss you have to wear eye protection.I'm thinking about bringing one home to do an experiment to see what happens.
> 
> Would you consider using them in plant growth ?
> 
> ...


 
Hey PsyJiM!

I use a self ballasted mercury vapor UVB lamp in my grow.  I've only done one grow with it, but so far I am very pleased with the results and planning on doing more experimenting with it.

But, that being said, most germicidal UV lamps are actually UVC, not UVB.  I don't think that would do any good for your plants- it would most likely burn them.  Be very careful with those.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

depends on the color spectrum and if ur feeding ur babies wut they want and need..  like the blues in veg and the orange and reds in flower.. if it can provide that and puts out enough lumens for your grow area  then it should.. but imma have to side with BBFan on this 1 and say i dont think it will do u any good and b safe.. happy growin


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe a reptile/lizard light would be Ideal...  and probably only should be used as a supplemental light.  i'm going to do some experiments myself after my knee heals up..
good luck and Green MoJo


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2010)

I have tried a UVB-B reptile light as supplemental lighting to my hps as an experiment on producing more trics.  The verdict is still out but I am still in the experimental stage.

*BBFan* did you use any supplemental lighting or just straight MV?


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 28, 2010)

so im looking for a UVB lights... those lights need ballasts ?
Maybe its too strong for plants...
I speak with my cousin in england and he told me that most people there 
use the UV lights only and not HPS,i think i have too learn a lot before i use those lamps...


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

just UV lights???  i would imagine it would cook the poor girls, but I've never tried....
i was planning on trying a UVB supplement light for the middle 4 to 6 hours of lights on to simulate high noon kinda thing...
and my roommate has some gecko's. the lights have a built in ballast or may use a small reflector fixture to house the ballast..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2010)

> england and he told me that most people there
> use the UV lights only and not HPS



I have heard of only people experimenting with them and then only as supplemental lighting, I think most still use hps even in England


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 28, 2010)

Dunno guys...Maybe those lights are good... i think we just need to learn the time/distance balance of those lamps ...we know anything about HPS and less things about the UV we need expliriment those ...i think im going to try them...but not now i will stick with my HPS for now...but i will try it in the future for sure and ill post some results.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 1, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have tried a UVB-B reptile light as supplemental lighting to my hps as an experiment on producing more trics. The verdict is still out but I am still in the experimental stage.
> 
> *BBFan* did you use any supplemental lighting or just straight MV?


 
I guess I should have been more clear.  Sorry.  I flower with both a metal halide and an hps.

I use the mv lamp strictly as supplemental lighting.  The lumen output of mv is very low, about half that of a metal halide bulb and only 40% 0f an hps.

I got up to about 8 hours of exposure (with the uvb) in the last few weeks of flower.


----------

